# Peeing/pooping on my feet during walk



## gmmathers (Mar 30, 2008)

My 3 year old male GSD has done this his entire life. I thought he would grow out of it but he just turned 3 and still does it.

I give him plenty of chance to pee before, after, and during our walk when I stop at trees.

I have him on a heel command and I just pull through and keep walking when he tried to stop to mark, but he has learned how to pee and keep walking, so it just sprays out on my foot. I have tried correcting him, but he hasn't stopped. I let him get all of his pee out on bushes but he still finds some left to squirt out on the street.

Any suggestions?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Move your feet?


----------



## gmmathers (Mar 30, 2008)

Well he heals on my left side with his nose at my knee and about 6 inches from my left leg, so there isn't really any place to move my feet.

I don't mind if I have on sweats and boots but when I walk him after work and I have $150 shoes on, it isn't the happiest moment of my day


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm hardly an expert, but I have learned a lot. I also read a lot of information on this site. Based on your posting a couple of concerns, leads me to ask, have you ever done an obedience school with him? When I got Clover from a rescue, that was the first requirement. I see that suggestion come up a lot, so I think it could help in your situation.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is marking his territory, you see this more with intake males I have been told by others on this site.


----------



## gmmathers (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

It is always an option to spend money and have an "expert" try to train him out of it. But I think a lot of times you pay the money and the problem is still there later. I would pay if I knew for sure that the problem would be fixed, but those trainers/classes are hundreds of dollars and I might not get anything out of them.

What is an "intake" male?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not sure how a dog can pee or poop on your feet without you getting out of the way. how long has your dog been peeing
and pooping on your feet? instead of wearing $150.00 shoes
to walk your dog in maybe you should get some rubber boots.

why do you keep walking when you think your dog is marking?

you said you thought your dog would have grown out of
peeing and pooping on your feet. it takes some dogs longer
to learn not to do this. i've also read that it takes some adults
a longer time to figure out how to avoid having their 3 year
old German Shepherd peeing and pooping on their feet.

there's a book named "Yellow River" by U. P. Daily. it covers
in depth what shoes and clothing to wear when your dog
has a foot fetish.

good luck and watch your step.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

an "intake" male is a male dog that works at the Vet Hospital.


> Originally Posted By: gmmathers
> 
> What is an "intake" male?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Teaching your dog to only pee/pooh on command (except in cases of digestive upset of course) or in a specific area is not really much different than many other human 'values' we teach our dogs & it would certainly solve your problem.
Dogs can enjoy walks just fine without marking








I suppose you could choose your trainer based on this interview question ...
I've always thought of training classes as fun times for me & my dog - not sure how anyone could _not get anything out of them_









& yes I did have a pup that liked to _share_ in this way: I just let my displeasure show & eventually we agreed that he'd only pee on his sister (when she was silly enough to stick her head under the "stream")


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK OK OK - dog isn't supposed to pee and poop in a heel. When you have your dog out, let him walk! a bit. Afterall, it isn't all about obedience! He's out in part to urinate and defecate (and you need to be picking up the later.) But you really have to give the guy a break - and perhaps hone your own agility a bit. 

I am figuring this only presents on walks, that he doesn't have a UTI...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I saw something about this awhile back here. I think the answer that was given was to tell the dog "no!" for one thing. To just keep walking while he's doing his thing doesn't sound like it's working. If he knows and understands "no" that might help him to understand that what he's doing is not acceptable. Just to keep walking may just tell him that's how things are done when you walk. Unless you're specific about what you expect he doesn't know the difference.

When hubby walks ours, he allows Riley to pee on trees but not on people's garden flowers. He sees him going to lift his leg and tells him "no" and that's that. It works for him anyway.


----------



## gmmathers (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi'm not sure how a dog can pee or poop on your feet without you getting out of the way. how long has your dog been peeing
> and pooping on your feet? instead of wearing $150.00 shoes
> to walk your dog in maybe you should get some rubber boots.
> 
> ...


Cute.

As for doggie classes being fun, we can find our own fun without paying $500, thank-you-very-much.


For the person that asked why I keep on walking: the alternative is to stop walking whenever he wants? Sounds more like the dog would have me on a heel command than the other way around.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like you only want a quick one shot answer.The people that have responded have given you some good advice,how about not being so negative about it.Obedience can go a long way when you make it fun.Does this dog get any time to be a dog or is he only out on a heel walk when he gets out? 
My suggestion if you don't want to do obedience or let him off heel is to wear crappy shoes (no pun intended).I wouldn't wear $150.00 shoes to bring my dog to a show never mind to go out and potty.
Hope you figure out a solution.You certainly don't want to hear mine...


----------



## gmmathers (Mar 30, 2008)

While I do not feel that a viable solution has been presented, I do appreciate the responses. Thank you

Yes, when my dog walks with me, he is only on a heel. I will let him off leash in a field somewhere, but if he is going to walk next to me, he walks on a heel because that is the correct way to walk. The correct way to walk is not 5 feet in front of me, pulling on the leash, or 5 feet to my left, pulling into the bushes. The correct way to walk is exactly where I have him heeling, so that is how we walk.

I don't understand how you could have your dog walk not on a heel, unless you thought it was okay that he walked that way.

Maybe 10 minutes on a long leash in the backyard before we start walking would allow him to feel more free. Not sure that that will stop his urge to mark on our walk though.

Thanks again


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

All I can say is both my dogs don't just pee or poop on command.I know some can make their's do that but mine don't.When we go out I find a spot and let them smell, walk around,and find just the right place to go.If they seem to be messing around smelling for other dogs I move on or correct.
I doubt he has anything medically wrong but have you consulted your vet about it?You label it marking,maybe getting him fixed would curb his desire to mark.Maybe giving him more free play time would help also.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry I have a 4 yr old and he would Never pee or poop on my feet are you paying attention?
I think your the problem not the dog


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Ok, it sounds like you have mistakenly mixed both "walking" and "heeling" together. Walking alongside the owner is NOT heeling. Heeling is Heeling, in that its more or less an excersise of obedience while "walking the dog" normally means having the dog walk alongside the owner as in husband and wife holding hands and leisurely walking in the park. 

If your dog is simply ignoring you and peeing while you insisted on heeling, then stop the heeling and just simply enjoy the walk leisurely as if you were holding the hands of a child. Then, during the walk, you can sidetrack for a break where the dog is allowed to sniff around and maybe relieve himself at that time. Then once he does, praise happily to make him realize he has done right. You may then continue to choose "walking leisurely but by your side" or Heeling excersise if you want to squeeze in some obdience.

My dog use to be all over the place during walks while my previous dogs always did very well on the walk. It all depends on the dog and they all requires lots of patience.. Good luck and happy walking.. 

Dan


Edit: I now always have a pair of easy slip-on walking shoes next to the leash and a rack where I can kick off my Feragamos before walking the dog. ***hint hint***


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should give your dog a little more freedom.
the reason you're walking him is for him to go the bathroom.
dogs like to sniff here and there and leave some here and there.

what's wrong with letting your dog mark or pee were he wants too?????


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You certainly misunderstand the use of "heel" and "walk." Obedience needs to be fun with lots of rewards and lots of breaks. Heeling is an obedience excersize. Short distances with animation until you are in a situation that demands a long stretch of heeling. If you do it all the time, you won't get a good heel when you need it. The dog will be bored with it.

Dogs don't need to pull when they walk. They can walk on a loose lead without being in heel, they can enjoy the walk, they can sniff and urinate & deficate. I think if I were in your dog's position, I would urinate on you too!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just because my dog doesn't heel doesn't mean she is pulling me.If I let her explore ahead of me she is just ahead of me.If she pulls I give her a light correction and say easy or just say easy.The only time she pulls me is when she gets excited over a cat.Yes cats are our enemy when we are out and about..
My dog has never urinated or defecated on me by doing this....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere I think if I were in your dog's position, I would urinate on you too!










beautifully stated


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

WOW! I guess my dog has it easy these days. I just let her pee and poo where she wants, and it is NOT on my feet!


----------

